# Gonal F



## Lal (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi
I am having an IVF treatment and currently on Gonal F injection,I made a mistake tonight and inject myself with more than the prescribed dose..   I am a bit worried.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

How much more did you use? Best thing to do is speak to your clinic about it. Try not to worry though as there is quite a range of doses used with Gonal F so it is unlikely that it will cause any problems. Speak to clinic when you can though for reassurance.

Maz x


----------

